# I'm Batman



## ButchC (Jun 23, 2014)

I just had a request from someone to produce a Batman themed pen with either the logo or a cape. Anyone seen any of the laser cut kits with Batman?


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 23, 2014)

Nope ... and I think the logo is probably trademarked (which would make it expensive for a kit-maker if there were licensing fees, etc.)

Your best bet might be to find a sticker or transfer decal and build up layers of clear coating over it (casting in clear resin, for example).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Butch, did you ever make a batman pen? My grandson wants a pen with batman, so I was looking around the web for em and this topic came up. lol.
these are some of the ones I found...



http://cosmone.com/fashion/buzz/montegrappa’s-special-batman-collection





 

Funny thing, I actually have a batman pen he might like though...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

Dadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadada batmaaaan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ButchC (Nov 25, 2014)

I never did. My laser guy didnt want to cut the logo. Are you willing to part with it? i know this was a gift for an adult and i dont remember the budgrt. I can find out if they are still interested.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadada batmaaaan!


OK - Whos gonna cout Kevins Dadadada's and check his spelling?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 25, 2014)

I just noticed the USPS has a sheet of Batman stamps -- maybe you could get one of the folks who clear-cast pen barrels to make you one using some of these?


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> OK - Whos gonna cout Kevins Dadadada's and check his spelling?



I think there's 3 more "da"s than should beTA


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 25, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadadada batmaaaan!


 
i believe its nananas not dadadas

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Count em up....it starts na na-ing at 34 seconds...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 25, 2014)

Biff! Kazow!! Bam!! Holy hilarity.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 25, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> OK - Whos gonna cout Kevins Dadadada's and check his spelling?



I thought he was calling batman Dad ...........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Nov 25, 2014)

Sounds like one of you folks North- South things going on here. Where I grew up it was "do-do-do-do--------".
Get a little toe tapping and knee slapping going on. LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 25, 2014)

Copied from another thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

I distinctly heard the wiminz at the end singing "dadada" not "nananana". Austin you're thinking of this . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 25, 2014)

Now THAT'S Funny!


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 25, 2014)

maybe my hearing is bad i hear nanananana


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 25, 2014)

That's the cartoon. In the REAL show, they sang dadadadadadda... everyone knows da is more thrilling than na

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2014)

Da da's in both...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

yeah what Alan said you young cartoon watcher. We grew up with the real deal we know a da from a na when we hear it. Get back in the kitchen Austin your Fruit Loops are gettin soggy . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 25, 2014)

Dadada - da - dada>ZONKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm batman!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm batman!!



LOL Marc that was you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yep....heh heh.....Jamison loves it when I act like him.
Pepere, talk like batman!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 6, 2015)

@ButchC i know this is old but I just saw @arkie has a batman blank...


----------

